# Burl wood guitars?



## Æxitosus (Apr 26, 2009)

I saw a drum set recently made of the most beautiful wood. I went to the drummer in the band and asked what it was made of, he said burl wood.
I also did not notice this, but in my car, there is ~fake~ wood trim and it is burl as well. In both instances, the wood is beautiful. 
for those who don't know, this is burl.







Now, what I want to know is has anyone made a burl wood guitar? I think it would look absolutely beautiful, especially if it replaced the wood finish on this guitar (which would look amazing either way)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/83998-photo-fail-the-ochoteco.html 

anyone able to help me?


----------



## Wi77iam (Apr 26, 2009)

.. search is your friend .. you even posted in that thread..
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/83476-7-strings-with-burl-tops-2.html

Burl - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Burl means its a fucked up piece of wood, that has been deformed while growing. I don't think people have made whole bodies out of it, just for tops.


----------



## guitarplayerone (Apr 26, 2009)

Ben Reuters Gitarren und Bässe


----------



## Æxitosus (Apr 26, 2009)

Wi77iam said:


> .. search is your friend .. you even posted in that thread..
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/83476-7-strings-with-burl-tops-2.html
> 
> Burl - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> ...



i actually did search it, that never came up for some reason
yea i know what burl is, but you could still make a whole guitar out of it


----------



## Wi77iam (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm pretty sure people don't use Burl wood to make whole guitars, just tops.


----------



## OzoneJunkie (Apr 26, 2009)

check this:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...78032-blackmachine-f8-big-pictures-alert.html



My custom Sherman is going to have a Burl top. Was going to go with Spalted, but after chatting with Mike a bit, changed my mind on the spalted, so yeah, will have a sick 8 with Burl top


----------



## AK DRAGON (Apr 26, 2009)

Maple Burl on Alder


----------



## Harry (Apr 26, 2009)




----------



## OrsusMetal (Apr 26, 2009)

AK DRAGON said:


> Maple Burl on Alder


 
That is sick looking! I've never seen a top quite like that.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 26, 2009)

i think that one dude had a carvin 747 with a burl top and it looked gorgeous.


----------



## Koshchei (Apr 26, 2009)

I wish Carvin offered buckeye burl. I would be forced to buy one immediately without spousal consultation (read: bugging and whining for months until she finally gives in), and chance the storm that will result.


----------



## guitarplayerone (Apr 26, 2009)

OzoneJunkie said:


> check this:
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...78032-blackmachine-f8-big-pictures-alert.html
> 
> ...



what made you stray from spalted?


----------



## OzoneJunkie (Apr 26, 2009)

guitarplayerone said:


> what made you stray from spalted?



Spalted wood is generally soft in nature, and needs to undergo a certain UV process (if I'm remembering this correctly) in order to make it stable for use as a top. In the end, spalted tops tend to be particularly bright.

Since the guitar will have a Lundgren M8 pickup in the bridge, I felt a bit concerned about what the final overall tone of the guitar would be like.

While I love the look of spalted, I also really love the look of the burl Blackmachine that Nolly posted (that is now Bulb's). I think either top would look amazing, but again, was trying to think of the whole picture: look, tone, etc...


----------



## dpm (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm working on an amboyna burl topped 8 right now. Probably be ready and available to buy in a couple of months.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Apr 26, 2009)

OzoneJunkie said:


> SleezeStAxe?



This is epic


----------



## Sepultorture (Apr 26, 2009)

that warmoth burl top is goreous, i'm almost reconsidering getting a quilted maple top


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Apr 26, 2009)

mike sherman has made eelback(lee) and crucified(kevin) some fucking BEAUTIFUL burl topped 8's, and i'm not even a huge burl fan


----------



## Æxitosus (Apr 26, 2009)

Wi77iam said:


> I'm pretty sure people don't use Burl wood to make whole guitars, just tops.



it would be nifty if they did though (whole guitars)


----------



## bulletbass man (Apr 27, 2009)

dpm said:


> I'm working on an amboyna burl topped 8 right now. Probably be ready and available to buy in a couple of months.


 
Same piece you showed me?

Should be fucking awesome. I'll give you a email if I hit the lotto


----------



## Mattmc74 (Apr 27, 2009)

Burls look amazing!


----------



## Wi77iam (Apr 27, 2009)

&#198;xitosus;1479921 said:


> it would be nifty if they did though (whole guitars)



This may be false, but I think because it is burl, it'd probably be vulnerable to break because it's a piece of retarded wood 

edit: and it mightn't sound very good


----------



## bulb (Apr 27, 2009)

its mainly because aesthetics arent the only thing that matter with guitars, they have to sound good as well, and not all good looking woods are good tone woods, which is why many guitars have tops etc.
that being said, my f8's burl top is just as thick as the mahogany body hehe.


----------



## technomancer (Apr 27, 2009)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> mike sherman has made eelback(lee) and crucified(kevin) some fucking BEAUTIFUL burl topped 8's, and i'm not even a huge burl fan



IIRC that's not a burl, it's figured Bubinga.


----------



## OzoneJunkie (Apr 27, 2009)

bulb said:


> its mainly because aesthetics arent the only thing that matter with guitars, they have to sound good as well, and not all good looking woods are good tone woods, which is why many guitars have tops etc.
> that being said, my f8's burl top is just as thick as the mahogany body hehe.



True.

While you're here - was wondering what wood/top your TIL is? That has Lundgrens, correct? I've always felt that your TIL clips were some of the best sounding of your stuff - and that says a lot since most of your stuff is


----------



## Æxitosus (Apr 27, 2009)

Wi77iam said:


> This may be false, but I think because it is burl, it'd probably be vulnerable to break because it's a piece of retarded wood
> 
> edit: and it mightn't sound very good


 
true...but then again, i dont go around throwing my guitars at walls and such, so I think i would be fine

tone wise...youu don't know until you try it


----------



## Yen (Apr 27, 2009)

Does burled maple have the same tonal properties as regular maple?


----------



## pan mikos (Apr 27, 2009)

Pas - Handmade Guitars

Here you can find guitar with camphor burl top.


----------



## Masadar (Apr 27, 2009)

Damn how come no ones found this stuff when i posted this thread? Some damn nice stuff


----------



## bulb (Apr 27, 2009)

OzoneJunkie said:


> True.
> 
> While you're here - was wondering what wood/top your TIL is? That has Lundgrens, correct? I've always felt that your TIL clips were some of the best sounding of your stuff - and that says a lot since most of your stuff is



the TIL is maple body and nicely figured quilt maple top, and to answer the TSs comment about knowing until you try it, maple is very bright, and in a lot of cases too bright.
the til is amazing on the low strings because of how bright it is, especially with the lundgren, but its a bit too bright on the higher strings as a result, and swamp ash or even alder and a thicker body might have been a better bet.
im pretty sure burl maple would have a similar problem, and thats why it just wouldnt make for a good body wood, but a good top wood.


----------



## OzoneJunkie (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks Misha. Yeah, your TIL clips having amazing clarity in the low end.

I'm expecting that my future Sherman (African Mahagony with Burl top, Lundgren bridge pup) is going to have similar low end clarity, and I'll switch to the neck pup (BKP CS) for a warmer tone.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## vainamoinen (Apr 29, 2009)

http://woodoguitars.se/Prod&#37;206 B5X Aboyna Burl.html


----------

